# Louisburg, NC - K09 Blk Sable M



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12591552

Franklin Co AS, K09, stray blk sable, came in with K08, currently has adoption hold but it's not final








[/img]


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

beautiful. If we still lived in NC I would be on my way to get this one. Best of wishes


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous dog! I can't believe no one is looking for him!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

He came in with the female (posted separately), Look at those feet!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are 2 more pics of him:


Look at his face! He is stunning


















He is scheduled to be PTS on 12-18-08, which is in 4 days. Anyone?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Did his adoption fall through?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Looks like my Grimm......... bump bump bump for Mr Handsome with the big paws!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Spoke to shelter....said he was reclaimed or adopted.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

He came in with the female so probably reclaimed


----------

